# Kloreinigung vollautomatisch Bedienungsanleitung



## DER SCHWERE (23 Apr. 2011)

Klo putzen
Gebrauchsanweisung zum Reinigen Ihrer Toilette:

1. Öffnen Sie den Toilettendeckel und füllen Sie 1/8 Tasse Tiershampoo ein.

2. Nehmen Sie Ihre Katze auf den Arm und kraulen Sie sie, während Sie sich vorsichtig in Richtung Badezimmer bewegen.



3. In einem geeigneten Moment werfen Sie ihre Katze in die Toilettenschüssel und schließen Sie den Toilettendeckel. Möglicherweise sollten Sie auf sich den Deckel stellen.

4. Die Katze wird nun selbständig mit dem Reinigungsvorgang beginnen und ausreichend Schaum produzieren. Lassen Sie sich von lauten Geräuschen aus der Toilette nicht irritieren, Ihre Katze genießt es!

5. Betätigen Sie nun mehrmals die Toilettenspülung, um den „Power-wash“-Vorgang und die anschließende Nachspülung einzuleiten.

6. Sofern Sie auf dem Toilettendeckel stehen, bitten Sie jemanden, die Haustüre zu öffnen. Stellen Sie sicher, dass sich keine Personen zwischen Toilette und Haustür befinden.

7. Öffnen Sie dann aus gebührendem Abstand möglichst schnell den Toilettendeckel. Aufgrund der hohen Geschwindigkeit Ihrer Katze wird deren Fell durch die Zugluft trockengefönt.

8. Toilette und Katze sind damit beide wieder sauber. 




Mit den besten Grüßen

Der Hund 

 rofl3​


----------



## steven91 (23 Apr. 2011)

schade ich habe keine katze xDDD


----------



## ThorKon (23 Apr. 2011)

Bestens! Wofür ist denn sonst eine Katze da!
Ich liebe Schwarzen Humor!


----------



## Katzun (23 Apr. 2011)

> Lassen Sie sich von lauten Geräuschen aus der Toilette nicht irritieren, Ihre Katze genießt es!



lol, sehr gut!


----------



## Stefan102 (23 Apr. 2011)

Und ich mach das immer noch von Hand rofl3
*ne Katze auf der Strasse sucht*


----------



## neman64 (23 Apr. 2011)

Auf so eine Idee muß man erst kommen


----------



## astrosfan (24 Apr. 2011)




----------



## dragonslayer (7 Juli 2011)

Wie sagte doch noch Alf ? "Reich mir mal den Römertopf, die Katze passt nicht in die Pfanne!"

Thx für den Kracher!


----------



## AMUN (7 Juli 2011)

Geht das auch mit zwei Katzen? 

Und wenn alles nichts hilft kann man es ja so probieren http://www.celebboard.net/funstuff/221253-toilettenreinigung-auf-hoechstem-niveau.html


----------

